# squirrel hunting in Big Rapids



## SchuStrings32jg (Jul 13, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone knew any good areas to squirrel hunt or if you have squirrels on your property and wouldnt mind having me take care of them. Please let me know.

Thanks. 
Chris


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

any of the federal land west of big rapids will hold more squirrels than you care to hunt. just find the oak trees and you'll be good.


----------

